# Help please DIY co2



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Can somebody tell me how they connect their DIY co2. Ive tried a few things from the web but mine still leaks its getting frustrating. I have 2 nutrifin ones but I dont feel like buying another one. Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you can identify where your DIY CO2 is leaking (i.e. with some soapy water), then you can use silicone to seal off the leak.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> If you can identify where your DIY CO2 is leaking (i.e. with some soapy water), then you can use silicone to seal off the leak.


I tried that the silicone wont stick properly and just keeps leaking maybe Iam using the wrong silicone. Its just aquarium silicone, I tryed the glue gun but that didnt work either.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

You did let the silicon dry for a day and then hooked up the CO2 right? Because the silicon should work, is it leaking from around the cap? Im not sure what nutrifin is. Is it the hagen co2 bubble thing?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I let it dry 48 hrs and yes its the hagen with the ladder though it works really well its cost 45.00 bucks. This is for a 30 gal which means I would have to put 2 on ot.I know I should go hi tech but Iam really leary of the pressurized as had a propane cannister blow up at the cottage once. Plus I dont have the bucks right now. It keeps leaking where the hose gos in the top.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you sure using glue gun (hot glue) doesn't work? I've used it with success in the past. 

Try to hold/clamp the hose straight (as opposed to letting it flop about) while letting the glue/silicone cure.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok Ill try It one more time. Ill put it in the vice that way it cant move. Last few times it just not want to stick to the pop top.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

if its external and not touching liquid (slow leaching) i used marine goo.. from the shoe goo line. dried fast and worked when i had to seal an air hose hole in a pop bottle cap


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks I will grab some of that when Iam out. I would like to find some kind of conector though so I dont have to run the hose the the bottle top. Ill have to look around. Pat


----------

